# My first Anonimo came in the mail today.



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've very impressed w/ the over all look and feel of the watch. I feel that it fits just right on my wrist.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats...Great looking watch but I don't think you have enough straps


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome piece!!!! I have one too and love it. I don't have all those straps though!!!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful--congrats...:-!

Mike


----------



## IslandCop (Mar 20, 2006)

That is such a classic Anonimo, you can wear that one anywhere. Nice watch my friend! Although you might consider getting some different straps to fit any occasion that may come up...:-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great looking watch, congrats! Wear it well. :-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Gd start with a Millemetri ! Nice wristshots too :-!


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Wonderful pics for a classic piece. Big congratulations.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats! What a nice looking watch and it looks like you have a nice strap collection for it too. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BR549 said:


>


Congratulations, mate! Very cool. Dig those HIP shots... b-)


----------



## bjferri (May 5, 2008)

Very nice! :-! Looks great on your wrist and I LOVE your strap collection too. Wear it in good health and thanks so much for the pics...;-)


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

wow! impressive pictures!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!!:-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

That mille is quite nice: they sure do ship with a bunch of straps these days!
DW


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats wear it in good health i have the same model with the same second hand (with the ball on the opposite side of the centre). i do preffer it to the other option with the block. you will not get tired of looking at this one.


----------



## gmacln (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Congrats on the great purchase!


----------



## ClementW (Jun 28, 2009)

This Millemetri was the first Anonimo I own too : ) 

I am sure you will grow to love this watch as time goes by.

Enjoy and a good weekend.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## EK0707 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool, good choice, U will never go wrong with an Anonimo:-!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Big Congrats on your first Anonimo. Great choice and snappin good pix!! |>|>|>


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I want to hire you as a watch model! ;-) nice watch....


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

abouttime said:


> I think I want to hire you as a watch model! ;-) nice watch....


Well hey I need a rubber strap  Maybe we can work something out haha.

PM?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

what is it about wrist shots taken near denim, they always look good.
DW


----------



## mwish (Jul 5, 2009)

That watch is awesome!!....can't wait to get one myself


----------



## MotownTAG (May 7, 2009)

What a beauty and you wear it well!:-!


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the complements guys! I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks awesome BR. I hope to have 1 in the future. Do you mind telling me what is your wrist size?


----------



## BR549 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I'm a tad over 7" Hope that helps.


I keep it on the second to last or 3rd from last hole depending on the time of day.


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Again, absolutely awesome!



BR549 said:


> I think I'm a tad over 7" Hope that helps.
> 
> I keep it on the second to last or 3rd from last hole depending on the time of day.


----------

